# School Me On Less Known, Boutiquey Sorta Metal Amps



## Gmork (Jul 21, 2019)

We all know about mesa, peavey, marshall, orange, diezel even some of these newer big names like ksr, revv, etc. 

What are some lesser known kinda boutiquey amps out there for metal. Not necessarily crazy rare amp that cost 10,000 or anything but anywhere in the $1000-$3000 range.
Specifically for death metal ie. Saturated/compressed fire breathers.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 21, 2019)

A Dumble with a tubescreamer in front.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 21, 2019)

Redstuff make super cool amps!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2019)

You don't hear much about Laboga or Brunetti anymore, I'm pretty sure they're both around.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 21, 2019)

Rivera K-Tre amps don't seem to get an awful lot of attention but they do have a respectable amount of gain on tap.

The ironic part of your question though is that in the era of the internet, it's kinda hard to really say what qualifies as 'boutique' any more. What may be a 'everyone knows about them' brand on one message board, could be completely unheard of on others.

I don't know if you'd call them "boutique" or not but the new Synergy amp modules look pretty cool and if you get a 4 'channel' power amp, that leaves a LOT of tonal options. You could literally have an amp with the lead channel of a Diezel, Engl, JCM800 or SLO. Lots of ways to go with that one.


----------



## budda (Jul 21, 2019)

Just about everything boutique will be a very expensive amp that sounds something like a 5150 or modded plexi. 

What exactly are you hoping to find?


----------



## protest (Jul 21, 2019)

Peter's
Splawn
Driftwood
Verellen
Science
Mezzabarba
MI Audio
Henning
Powered by Omega
Hermansson
Myasnikov (decently priced preamp clones)


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 21, 2019)

@protest i would throw Fryette in there as well even though they aren't 'saturated'.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 21, 2019)

budda said:


> Just about everything boutique will be a very expensive amp that sounds something like a 5150 or modded plexi.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping to find?



Precisely. This is the reason why Kemper & Fractal units are so popular. Why spend thousands chasing after rare or 'boutique' amps when you can get practically identical tones out of a single unit. That & a lot of the tones in the boutique ones are (as you put it) just 'modified' versions of popular amps like a Recto/5150/SLO, so just buy a used 'mainstream' amp & throw an eq pedal in the loop to tweak it.

The only other reason really, is so one can 'display' it on stage & impress others with how much they have to spend on a single amp.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 21, 2019)

budda said:


> Just about everything boutique will be a very expensive amp that sounds something like a 5150 or modded plexi.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping to find?


 What can i say, i like roaming off the beaten path, and like geeking out to amps. Im not saying im going to run out and buy these amps, i just like seeing the wonderful weird world of the unknown!

To answer your question, what im hoping to find are interesting answers to my question lol. And i know where you were going with that.... I know.... Just get a 5150 lol.
(Solid advice by the way, and i mean that.)


----------



## budda (Jul 21, 2019)

Word.

I assume theres effects pedal database except for amps at this point? There should be.

Really though, rabbit hole down IG pages and you will probably find a bunch. Expect language barriers


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 21, 2019)

Gmork said:


> What can i say, i like roaming off the beaten path, and like geeking out to amps. Im not saying im going to run out and buy these amps, i just like seeing the wonderful weird world of the unknown!
> 
> To answer your question, what im hoping to find are interesting answers to my question lol. And i know where you were going with that.... I know.... Just get a 5150 lol.
> (Solid advice by the way, and i mean that.)



I get where you're coming from. It's not so much that you're looking for fancy, handwired, etc... you're like me & are just looking for something cool that not everyone else is using. I did the same thing with my bass rig years back. It's easy to just grab an Ampeg head & a P-bass and go but where's the fun in that.. lol.. I ended up with a Mark Bass head and a couple of nifty pedals and although my tone was kinda Ampeg-like, it was still very much it's own thing.

That's why I look into inexpensive things a bit more because people tend to overlook them thinking because they are cheap, they aren't as good. Granted, most of the time they aren't as good as the 'real' versions that they tend to be based on but it's not always the case.

Good luck with the hunting..


----------



## op1e (Jul 21, 2019)

CAM here in Akron. He started out as a project to build something he could plug straight into and still be tight and quiet. He does my guitar work. Point to point turret amps for less than a new Mesa.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 21, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> I get where you're coming from. It's not so much that you're looking for fancy, handwired, etc... you're like me & are just looking for something cool that not everyone else is using. I did the same thing with my bass rig years back. It's easy to just grab an Ampeg head & a P-bass and go but where's the fun in that.. lol.. I ended up with a Mark Bass head and a couple of nifty pedals and although my tone was kinda Ampeg-like, it was still very much it's own thing.
> 
> That's why I look into inexpensive things a bit more because people tend to overlook them thinking because they are cheap, they aren't as good. Granted, most of the time they aren't as good as the 'real' versions that they tend to be based on but it's not always the case.
> 
> Good luck with the hunting..


Eeeeexactly!! Couldnt have said it better myself!
And yeah i actually love some cheaper stuff too. Total peavey fanboi here lol. I really liked the kustom quad200 amp which is like $200 canadian lol. I mean i love seeing some ridiculous rare boutique amp that costs 13K but realistically i might buy something in the 1k-2.5k range if i found a deal.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 21, 2019)

op1e said:


> CAM here in Akron. He started out as a project to build something he could plug straight into and still be tight and quiet. He does my guitar work. Point to point turret amps for less than a new Mesa.


! Woah! I was just reading his mission statement on his site, specifically where he mentions being a touring guitarist for NEVERMORE! Which obviously is super awesome but get this, as im reading this i was literally listening to nevermore! SpoOoOoky lol. Maybe its a sign!


----------



## op1e (Jul 21, 2019)

That's cool, he's a good guy. He toured with them and In Flames in the Claymen era around 2000 I think. He was an S7 builder/artist but don't hold that against him, lol. He got out at the right time.


----------



## Werecow (Jul 21, 2019)

Hiwatt (was Maxwatt) Super-Hi 50. It's amazing.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 21, 2019)

I think Bogner, Diezel and Wizard are the more known names - they've been around for a long time - but less owned, as they are quite rare and expensive. They fit the idea of boutique amps very nicely as well.

Other brands are too obscure or elusive (Fortin) , it is too difficult to get any reliable information on them. I don't regard a YouTube demo as "reliable information", by the way, but a marketing channel instead.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 21, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You don't hear much about Laboga or Brunetti anymore, I'm pretty sure they're both around.


There's a Brunetti and Diezel 4x12 on Reverb for like £1200, but I'd never heard of them before.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 21, 2019)

StevenC said:


> There's a Brunetti and Diezel 4x12 on Reverb for like £1200, but I'd never heard of them before.



Check with @zimbloth I think he sold Brunetti back in the day and might have some insight.

Also, don't forget Fuchs and Kochs. 

Giggity.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 21, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> Check with @zimbloth I think he sold Brunetti back in the day and might have some insight.
> 
> Also, don't forget Fuchs and Kochs.
> 
> Giggity.


Someday ill have a fuchs and use fokin pickups lol ... While drinking heineken. 
And i WILL NOT be f***in around lolol


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 21, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Someday ill have a fuchs and use fokin pickups lol ... While drinking heineken.
> And i WILL NOT be f***in around lolol



Have you heard the Big Koch play with his new Koch? If you crank it all the way it gets extremely ballsy. It a little too hairy for my taste tho...


----------



## jarledge (Jul 21, 2019)

I am glad someone else mentioned Rivera. Their stuff is great. I have played a few different models and always dug them. I will one day get a knuckle head, they have come way down in price. 

I see some stuff about Kemper, I think what they are doing is pretty cool. I haven't had a chance to check out though. 

I love the Krank Rev. I own one and have a played a few others. The first couple of years when Tony was still in charge seem to be the better sounding ones at least to me. You just have to keep the presence control pretty low or they turn in to a buzz saw. If you need cut, it will fucking do it. 

I don't see a lot about the Framus dragon or Cobra. I always wanted to check them out. I am not sure how reliable they are though. 

The ISP theta combo with an active sub is an interesting idea. They can do pretty brutal but there was something I didn't like it in the limited time I spent playing one.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 21, 2019)

Anything out there thats really obviously geared for death metal as far as tone and looks? 
Seems like most of these are kinda marshall/vintage inspired.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Anything out there thats really obviously geared for death metal as far as tone and looks?
> Seems like most of these are kinda marshall/vintage inspired.



I don't think there's really anyone catering exclusively to such a small niche, and it's not like that's a tone that needs something special/different to achieve. 

I figured we'd already know if there was an amp version of Daemoness.


----------



## vick1000 (Jul 21, 2019)

Fuchs Viper or Mantis


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 21, 2019)

jarledge said:


> I don't see a lot about the Framus dragon or Cobra. I always wanted to check them out. I am not sure how reliable they are though.
> .





Gmork said:


> Anything out there thats really obviously geared for death metal as far as tone and looks?
> Seems like most of these are kinda marshall/vintage inspired.



I had both Dragon and Cobra. The Cobra had too much rounded bass for me. Like a Mesa or Diezel but that I could never seem to dial out. I'd actually compare it to an Engl Powerball, because it sounded great on it's own, but was completely lost in a mix.

The Dragon I liked a lot more. Didn't sound as good on it's own, but sounded amazing in an ABY with my 5150. The Dragon is less compressed/saturated sounding, drier, has less gain overall, and has more low mids (kind of like an Engl FB100).

There's several versions with/without external bias point and MIDI.

And they're not expensive... they regularly go $800-1500.

And what is more metal than the Framus Cobra cab?! (I wish I didnt sell mine)


----------



## Gmork (Jul 21, 2019)

Baron amps (not in business any more)


----------



## Cynicanal (Jul 21, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Anything out there thats really obviously geared for death metal as far as tone and looks?
> Seems like most of these are kinda marshall/vintage inspired.


Diamond amps come to mind, with the Nitrox. Mind you, every demo of their amps I've ever heard sounded like shit (which pains me, having grown up in Houston, where Diamond amps is based), but that's what they're going for at least.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 22, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> and Kochs.



Don’t really see that name thrown around here. Great amps but not very popular in the metal community.


----------



## protest (Jul 22, 2019)

Honestly for just death metal I don't think I'd get a new boutique amp... I'd get an old boutique amp. Mesa TremoVerb for like $800 and boost.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 22, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Anything out there thats really obviously geared for death metal as far as tone and looks?
> Seems like most of these are kinda marshall/vintage inspired.



Driftwood looks pretty "metal" to me. Diezels looks pretty metal. 

Nothing IMHO looks more METAL!!!! than a chrome face Recto with black diamond plate. That's the Darth Vader of amps, man. Boost that sucker with whatever you want (OD808, 33, SD-1), and seriously there is no better straight-up metal tone.


----------



## budda (Jul 22, 2019)

Fuck people up, run an MI into a dr Z maz sr combo.


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 22, 2019)

Elmwood was a cool amp.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 22, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Driftwood looks pretty "metal" to me. Diezels looks pretty metal.
> 
> Nothing IMHO looks more METAL!!!! than a chrome face Recto with black diamond plate. That's the Darth Vader of amps, man. Boost that sucker with whatever you want (OD808, 33, SD-1), and seriously there is no better straight-up metal tone.


Im dying to get a purple nightmare just on looks alone!!! Best looking amp ever imo. Im sure it wouldnt live up to its appearance and price tag though. But who knows. Ill probably never see one in person. If i ever win the lotto though. And yeah ive always loved the look of the all black recto. Though me and rectos just dont gel.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 22, 2019)

I own a Rivera Knucklehead. Sick amp. Verellen was mentioned, but their gain monsters tend towards Orange/Fuzz territory. If you want super saturation, and clarity, I'd check out the Suhr PT100. It's basically a CAA OD100SE+ that's been modded. There's some pretty convincing lower volume plexi tones in them too if you learn to work with them.


----------



## jarledge (Jul 22, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Diamond amps come to mind, with the Nitrox. Mind you, every demo of their amps I've ever heard sounded like shit (which pains me, having grown up in Houston, where Diamond amps is based), but that's what they're going for at least.



I like the Diamond stuff ok. I had a spitfire ii but it was having issues. I contacted Diamond and they are no longer in Houston. I think they were bought by worldmusicsupply.com . I shipped the head to the same address world music. It came back and was fixed, also looked and sounded great. I just wanted something with more gain on tap. The nitrox is cool, so is the heretic.


----------



## budda (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh!

Ceriatone.


----------



## tstern66 (Jul 22, 2019)

I recently ordered a Driftwood Purple Nightmare. It doesn’t cost more than a jp2c if you deal with Marek directly. He will work with you on price. I like boutique amps more than big box stuff and plan on getting a KSR Gemini as well.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jul 23, 2019)

A Splawn Nitro is a really cool amp for saturated metal tones. It's like a 2203 and a Peavey 5150 had a baby. You can generally find them used in the $1,200ish range. It's a lot of amp for the money.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 23, 2019)

Nitrobattery said:


> A Splawn Nitro is a really cool amp for saturated metal tones. It's like a 2203 and a Peavey 5150 had a baby. You can generally find them used in the $1,200ish range. It's a lot of amp for the money.



Yup! Or if you like high gain modded JCM800 tones then theres the Quickrod too. I love mine and I think I paid 900 for a like new 2017 model.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 23, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Im dying to get a purple nightmare just on looks alone!!! Best looking amp ever imo. Im sure it wouldnt live up to its appearance and price tag though. But who knows. Ill probably never see one in person. If i ever win the lotto though. And yeah ive always loved the look of the all black recto. Though me and rectos just dont gel.



I dont know but the Purple Nightmare just sounds like a 5150/tighter Recto with an onboard boost, noise gate, and some power attenuation. Just like an Invective.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 23, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> Have you heard the Big Koch play with his new Koch? If you crank it all the way it gets extremely ballsy. It a little too hairy for my taste tho...



Pairs well with a Pink Taco I hear for the W/D set up.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jul 23, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> Yup! Or if you like high gain modded JCM800 tones then theres the Quickrod too. I love mine and I think I paid 900 for a like new 2017 model.



Absolutely. I've had several Splawns over the years (Nitro and QR's) and still have and prefer the Quickrod. The Nitro is definitely more saturated like the OP was asking about, but for a super tight modded 800 tone the QR is just killer.


----------



## vick1000 (Jul 23, 2019)

Nitrobattery said:


> Absolutely. I've had several Splawns over the years (Nitro and QR's) and still have and prefer the Quickrod. The Nitro is definitely more saturated like the OP was asking about, but for a super tight modded 800 tone the QR is just killer.


Nitro KT88 is in my top 5 all time greatest metal amps. They are very rare though, unless you order one of course, people tend not to sell them too often.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 23, 2019)

tstern66 said:


> I recently ordered a Driftwood Purple Nightmare. It doesn’t cost more than a jp2c if you deal with Marek directly. He will work with you on price. I like boutique amps more than big box stuff and plan on getting a KSR Gemini as well.


Omg updates up!!! I also figure that ill own a gemini one day! They seem great!


----------



## tedtan (Jul 23, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> If you want super saturation, and clarity, I'd check out the Suhr PT100. It's basically a CAA OD100SE+ that's been modded. There's some pretty convincing lower volume plexi tones in them too if you learn to work with them.



I've considered a PT100 before. Do you have any experience with them?


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jul 23, 2019)

tedtan said:


> I've considered a PT100 before. Do you have any experience with them?



I have a PT100 as well. Super cool amp. Throw a clean boost like a Koko Boost or a Friedman Buxom Boost in front and you can get some pretty slammin' metal tones. It also has maybe the best clean channel of any channel switcher I've ever heard.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 23, 2019)

The906 said:


> Pairs well with a Pink Taco I hear for the W/D set up.



Add a second Pink Taco for the full W/D/W experience.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 23, 2019)

tedtan said:


> I've considered a PT100 before. Do you have any experience with them?



I can echo @Nitrobattery on this. I've spent a couple hours on one. Compared it to the JP2C. The Mesa sounded small by comparison. Pete wanted the amp to be basicially his one stop shop to getting any sound he could possibly need. He's a HUGE EVH fan. So those Soldano/5150 sounds are in there, but are more refined in my opinion. And with the ability to control the amount of low end punch on a dial, you really don't need anything else. It's also MIDI equipped. And there's the new 15 watt version with a built in reactive load and I.R.s.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 23, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> I can echo @Nitrobattery on this. I've spent a couple hours on one. Compared it to the JP2C. The Mesa sounded small by comparison. Pete wanted the amp to be basicially his one stop shop to getting any sound he could possibly need. He's a HUGE EVH fan. So those Soldano/5150 sounds are in there, but are more refined in my opinion. And with the ability to control the amount of low end punch on a dial, you really don't need anything else. It's also MIDI equipped. And there's the new 15 watt version with a built in reactive load and I.R.s.


Oh really!? 5150 territory?? So it can get le brutale? That lowend control sounds interesting. I somehow didnt realize suhr made amps. Thought they were just some mid range pedal company. Where have i been? lol


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 23, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> Add a second Pink Taco for the full W/D/W experience.



It's rare irl but I have seen a lot of demos online.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 24, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Oh really!? 5150 territory?? So it can get le brutale? That lowend control sounds interesting. I somehow didnt realize suhr made amps. Thought they were just some mid range pedal company. Where have i been? lol


They also make guitars.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 24, 2019)

tedtan said:


> I've considered a PT100 before. Do you have any experience with them?



One of the most underrated hyped amps ever. Amazing amazing amps. 

That being said they are expensive and the 5153 already does everything so the suhrs kinda get overlooked.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 24, 2019)

The906 said:


> It's rare irl but I have seen a lot of demos online.



I have seen these demo sites. Lots of people getting their Fuchs on.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 24, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Oh really!? 5150 territory?? So it can get le brutale? That lowend control sounds interesting. I somehow didnt realize suhr made amps. Thought they were just some mid range pedal company. Where have i been? lol



I own a Suhr guitar. It absolutely slays for literally anything. The PT100 is in the same category of amp as the Soldano, but very modern. Gobs of gain. But all usable. The low end can be tight or flubby depending on how you want it set. Takes pedals extremely well. LOUD. Every bit as aggressive as a Recto. In fact, its sort of like Marshall made a Recto. John Suhr is friends with Dave Friedman and Mike Soldano. They constantly share ideas around, and give credit where its due. All the Custom Audio Electronics/Custom Audio Amplifiers stuff was John's designs. Including the preamp. When I said it was like a CAA OD100SE+ that was modded, I meant that that was exactly what happened. Pete advised what his ideal OD100SE+ would be and John made it happen. Basically the mids got shifted from the low-mid modern range to the vintage, high-mid marshall range, and some features have been added. Its an absolute monster in my opinion. I've played the EVH 5153 and they have some characteristics that they share, but the PT is its own thing. Worth the upgrade in my opinion since its built in John's shop in Cali and is an absolute tank.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I've heard Pete Thorn and Reb Beach get some really cool tones from the PT100 (and the OD100SE+).

I'm currently playing through a Mesa Road King 2 as my main amp and get some killer sounds, but getting a boosted Plexi tone from it requires using a boost into channel 2 Brit mode. I could probably get this tone using one of the higher gain modes on channel 3 or 4, but it would then require an EQ in the loop, so either way would require a pedal.

What I would be looking for from the PT100 is the ability to get that boosted Plexi tone from the amp itself, and from your responses, it sounds like it can do this.

One more question, then: how compressed is the PT100 with a bit of gain (boosted Plexi territory)?




Gmork said:


> Oh really!? 5150 territory?? So it can get le brutale? That lowend control sounds interesting. I somehow didnt realize suhr made amps. Thought they were just some mid range pedal company. Where have i been? lol



Suhr has been making great guitars as well as modding and designing amps since the 1980s. The pedals are a fairly recent addition to their product line up.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 24, 2019)

I would say that lower gain settings on Channel two or higher settings on channel one with the boost on are less compressed. The more gain added the more liquid it sounds. Forget Channel 3 for plexi sounds. It's modern, liquid high gain territory.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 24, 2019)

All that said, Pete's main demo amp is the PT. Watching some videos that showcase modulation, or microphones, or cab sims or whatever may give you a better idea of what you're trying to understand about the amp. There's also an Anderton's review of it. What I remember in playing it, is that its not a one trick pony, and everything sounded really good. Pete has a Suhr plexi and a vintage one. He loves the plexi sound and still uses the PT for most stuff.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jul 24, 2019)

Just to chime in on the PT100 channel 2/3 thing. They're essentially the same channel with independent gain and master controls. With the gains and masters set the same, they're identical. With either gain set lower, you can definitely get into Plexi territory. As you turn the gain control up, as mentioned above the overall tone gets fatter and throatier. There's also a built-in MOSFET boost with an internal trim control that can be either footswitched in at will, or programmed to automatically come on to any channel. There's also a really powerful negative feedback control on the back. Set lower, it sounds like a Marshall. Tight, but with a little squish. Set higher, the lows and highs are accentuated and there's a stiffer response. So if you want it to sound like a Marshall, it can. If you want it to sound more like a Soldano, it can. In any setting, the clean tones are impeccable.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 24, 2019)

How can you tell the different OD100SE+ versions apart? The standard, SE+, classic. They all look identical and just say OD100 on them.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 24, 2019)

Classic+
http://www.customaudioelectronics.com/products?view=product&prod_id=prod15

Standard+
http://www.customaudioelectronics.com/products?view=product&prod_id=prod13

SE+
http://www.customaudioelectronics.com/products?view=product&prod_id=prod14


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 24, 2019)

Gmork said:


> How can you tell the different OD100SE+ versions apart? The standard, SE+, classic. They all look identical and just say OD100 on them.



They say it on the back.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 24, 2019)

The SE+ has some extra stuff on the back. The other two are visibly similar aside from the distinction on the back of the amp. They all sound different.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Gmork (Jul 24, 2019)

Cool thanks. Just thinking about it if i ever try to buy one used online


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2019)

Did anyone bring up the Megalith Beta?

http://miaudio.com/amplifiers/megalith-beta-180w-high-gain-amplifier/

160w monster that seems like it's main purpose was extremely saturated metal.


----------



## gunch (Jul 24, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did anyone bring up the Megalith Beta?
> 
> http://miaudio.com/amplifiers/megalith-beta-180w-high-gain-amplifier/
> 
> 160w monster that seems like it's main purpose was extremely saturated metal.



I'd categorize them as "sort of" known, with Driftwood, KSR, Revv


----------



## Gmork (Jul 25, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did anyone bring up the Megalith Beta?
> 
> http://miaudio.com/amplifiers/megalith-beta-180w-high-gain-amplifier/
> 
> 160w monster that seems like it's main purpose was extremely saturated metal.


Ive wanted to try/peobably own a beta since forever!


----------



## gar (Jul 25, 2019)

Anyone mention Wizard Amplification?


----------



## Meeotch (Jul 25, 2019)

gar said:


> Anyone mention Wizard Amplification?



I've been dying to try an MTL, but they are really in another league price wise. All this talk of the PT100 really has me wondering if dropping 5k on an amp is even remotely sane.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 26, 2019)

5k for an amp that is super cool but does a couple things really well IS insane when you could buy a PT100 and something else really nice for the same money. Even the Butterslax is cheaper by $1200... Which is another contender.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 26, 2019)

Meeotch said:


> I've been dying to try an MTL, but they are really in another league price wise. All this talk of the PT100 really has me wondering if dropping 5k on an amp is even remotely sane.



It's almost the same thing as paying $7-$8K for 'vintage' Gibson or Fender guitars. At that point it's less about function and more about bragging rights that you can afford it.


----------



## laxu (Jul 26, 2019)

Meeotch said:


> I've been dying to try an MTL, but they are really in another league price wise. All this talk of the PT100 really has me wondering if dropping 5k on an amp is even remotely sane.



IMO it isn't. Once you get into the boutique leagues it isn't about what is better but what sounds the best to your ears. I've played amps like the 5000 euro Mad Professor CS40 (would probably be a lot more expensive in today's money) and while it was cool, it was certainly not worth that much. In the same vein I like my Bogner Goldfinger 45 SL better than the more expensive Friedman BE50 Deluxe. Someone with a different tonal preference might choose otherwise.

As the gain goes to high gain territory I feel the differences in a lot of amps start to blur too.


----------



## Meeotch (Jul 26, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> 5k for an amp that is super cool but does a couple things really well IS insane when you could buy a PT100 and something else really nice for the same money. Even the Butterslax is cheaper by $1200... Which is another contender.



Not gonna argue that 5k isn't VERY expensive for an amp, but if the amp has serious mojo I think I can understand how an average joe might be willing to drop that kind of cash. And yes I've definitely been interested in the Butterslax, along with the new BE100 dlx. 



Spinedriver said:


> It's almost the same thing as paying $7-$8K for 'vintage' Gibson or Fender guitars. At that point it's less about function and more about bragging rights that you can afford it.



Meh, maybe for some people it's about bragging. And I would argue that an amp plays a bigger part in your overall tone than your guitar. IMO not the best analogy.



laxu said:


> IMO it isn't. Once you get into the boutique leagues it isn't about what is better but what sounds the best to your ears. I've played amps like the 5000 euro Mad Professor CS40 (would probably be a lot more expensive in today's money) and while it was cool, it was certainly not worth that much. In the same vein I like my Bogner Goldfinger 45 SL better than the more expensive Friedman BE50 Deluxe. Someone with a different tonal preference might choose otherwise.
> 
> As the gain goes to high gain territory I feel the differences in a lot of amps start to blur too.



For recorded tones, I agree. But in the room tones I have picked up on substantial differences between some of the more expensive amps I have owned in the past. 

I think a lot of these blanket statements come off as a bit shallow, even though there is some truth to them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2019)

Maybe $5k is a lot for an amp, but that's only like two Mesa amps. When you think about how much people spend on their whole rig, or rigs, it's not so bad. Besides, if you're ready to shell out almost $3k, what's another couple grand?

We're not talking used 5150 money, but we're already in used car territory.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 26, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> 5k for an amp that is super cool but does a couple things really well IS insane when you could buy a PT100 and something else really nice for the same money. Even the Butterslax is cheaper by $1200... Which is another contender.



5k is fine if it doesn’t something. 

For a wizard. Lol. U dumb.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 27, 2019)

I like em:







Purple MTL and Red MC2.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jul 30, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Ive wanted to try/peobably own a beta since forever!


These sound incredible from the online clips I have heard.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lickliter

If I am not mistaken he stopped building for a while but I have seen him posting recently with some info so maybe he would do someone up an amp idk.

[video][/video]


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 2, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did anyone bring up the Megalith Beta
> 
> 160w monster that seems like it's main purpose was extremely saturated metal.


Just got the MKII last week and it’s a fire breather for sure! Plus Michael builds everything himself and is a super cool guy to work with!!!


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 2, 2019)

Would love to try a Lickliter next.


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 2, 2019)

Bill P. said:


> Just got the MKII last week and it’s a fire breather for sure! Plus Michael builds everything himself and is a super cool guy to work with!!!


Plus it’s priced in Australian dollars so you save money on the exchange rate.


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 2, 2019)

I’d also like to get my hands on a Driftwood Purple Nightmare. That thing looks awesome and sounds even better.


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 2, 2019)

If you’re looking to drop stupid amounts of money on a boutique amp you might want to check out Larry amps. They come stock with NOS Tungsram ECC83’s and built like a tank. Also don’t forget the great Steavens amps.


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 2, 2019)

I’m not sure he sells them but TAPP amps sound great as well. Ok. I’m done lol.


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 3, 2019)

jarledge said:


> I am glad someone else mentioned Rivera. Their stuff is great. I have played a few different models and always dug them. I will one day get a knuckle head, they have come way down in price.
> 
> I see some stuff about Kemper, I think what they are doing is pretty cool. I haven't had a chance to check out though.
> 
> ...


I owned a Cobra for a while. It was a great amp but you would def want an EQ in the loop. To me it always sounded kind of “nasally”. Like there was a wet blanket covering my cab that blocked out treble. Other than that it was great. Didn’t jive with my Savage 120 in stereo so I let it go.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 3, 2019)

7 messages in a row has to be an SSO record lol...


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 3, 2019)

Ooh rah Devil Dog!


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 3, 2019)

Dammit. Now I feel like I ruined what might have been 8. 

Sorry SSO.


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 3, 2019)

Keep it going. Maybe I can melt the server along with make everyone despise me in one fell swoop!


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 3, 2019)

Bill P. said:


> Keep it going. Maybe I can melt the server along with make everyone despise me in one fell swoop!



It’s 3am where I’m at... I look forward to what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 3, 2019)

Bill P. said:


> Ooh rah Devil Dog!


MARCOMPEAVLANT ...arriving.....ding ding.


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 5, 2019)

I should be picking up a Morris this week. I'll update when I have a chance to play it.


----------



## beavis2306 (Aug 5, 2019)

Bill P. said:


> Just got the MKII last week and it’s a fire breather for sure! Plus Michael builds everything himself and is a super cool guy to work with!!!



What changes are in the mk 2?


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 6, 2019)

The MKII has a new three way “sizzle” switch much like the newer Driftwood models. It also has an all new designed 6 button footswitch. I’m at work now. I’ll try and get some photos up after I get home later tonight.


----------



## beavis2306 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bill P. said:


> The MKII has a new three way “sizzle” switch much like the newer Driftwood models. It also has an all new designed 6 button footswitch. I’m at work now. I’ll try and get some photos up after I get home later tonight.


Cool. I'm guessing the sizzle switch is a treble boost with adjustable frequency? How would you describe the tone/distortion on these? Similarities with anything?


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 6, 2019)

Yes the sizzle is pretty much how you described. As for comparison, there is a video on YouTube of a guy with the Megalith 60 watt version next to a Diezel Herbert and the tone was nearly identical. I run mine in a stereo setup with my ENGL Savage 120 and the two tones compliment each other in all the best ways. The Megalith has the deeper bass and low mids that the Savage lacks. Hope this helps.


----------



## BrutalRob (Aug 8, 2019)

I got a Driftwood Purple Nightmare with the Sizzle Switch at first. The standard sound with the sizzle off was absolutely not my thing. full sizzle was way better, though a bit too much.
Ended up getting it modded again with a dual poti for the sharp and sizzle. That is just perfect. Every amp should have an poti for dialing in that sizzling frequenzies to taste.


----------



## beavis2306 (Aug 8, 2019)

Agreed. I find myself wanting to adjust the frequency and intensity of fat and treble boosts alot.


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 9, 2019)

I also had Michael add a three way extra gain switch which doesn’t normally come on the Megalith for an extra small fee. It definitely helps with the ultra low tunings. Now I’m gassing for a Pirple Nightmare and I haven’t even broke my Mega in yet lmfao! I think I have a problem.


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 9, 2019)

Bill P. said:


> I also had Michael add a three way extra gain switch which doesn’t normally come on the Megalith for an extra small fee. It definitely helps with the ultra low tunings. Now I’m gassing for a Pirple Nightmare and I haven’t even broke my Mega in yet lmfao! I think I have a problem.


*Purple


----------



## BrutalRob (Aug 9, 2019)

It does not only help with the ultra low tunings but bascially with any tuning in my opinion. So much more clarity. I rather reduce those high mid frequencies which the sharp poti affects than the sizzle. 
if I ever get another amp (will happen anyways sooner or later  ) i will definately get it modded the same way.


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 9, 2019)

I meant the extra gain switch helps the extra low tunings. At least it did in my case.


----------



## BrutalRob (Aug 9, 2019)

aaah sorry man, over red that


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 9, 2019)

BrutalRob said:


> aaah sorry man, over red that


No worries!


----------



## BrutalRob (Aug 9, 2019)

Btw, that clip that was mentioned here where the megalith is compared to the diezel really got me interested. I got a diezel d moll for some time, but sold it for the lack of that higher frequencies.
that megalith just sounds great. does anyone know how the gamma sounds in comparison to the beta?


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 9, 2019)

That I don’t know. I have to think they’re voiced similar? I could ask.


----------



## Bill P. (Aug 10, 2019)

I’m waiting on a response from Michael to your question @BrutalRob. Here’s the YouTube video I mentioned...

MI Gamma vs. Diezel Herbert


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 13, 2019)

Bill P. said:


> I’m waiting on a response from Michael to your question @BrutalRob. Here’s the YouTube video I mentioned...
> 
> MI Gamma vs. Diezel Herbert




Both sound great. But I actually prefer the Diezel in this clip. I think its where the harmonics sit in the overdrive channel that I prefer.


----------

